# Hedgie Questions



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

We just got our first hedgie yesterday and we are loaded with questions. First...we think we got a 10-12 week old male. Is there a way to tell if he has already quilled? His fur doesn’t seem very thick just yet...as if its still growing in. He’s about 4 inches right now. 

2) He seems to have a large bulge on his lower belly. I'll post pictures of this when I get home. Most pictures of hedgies that I see do not have this bulge...what could this be? Is this because he is male and its part of his *ahem* system? Will this go away or will he grow into it (them???) 

3) He doesn’t ball up. Not that this is a bad thing, it just seems odd. Infact, he seems completely opposed to the idea of rolling oneself into a ball shape. He does snuffle, but the most he ever does is push his head down and his head quills out and gets prickly. He seems to quickly relax though and its back to scouting out the area. Could it be possible that he’s unhealthy and unable to roll? Or again...could his bulge keep him from tucking himself in?

4) Are there freeze-dried crickets I can purchase? I know that mealworms come in containers, but are the only option for crickets the live ones? Are the live ones better for him? Can he catch them? 


Well, these are my biggest concerns for now. I absolutely love him. He is very active and sociable, but I certainly hope he’s not unhealthy with the bulge and seemingly inability to roll.


Thanks all!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you maybe post a picture of "the bulge"? I'm pretty sure it's just part of his male parts but a picture would help.


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is the picture I could capture this morning. My husband held him in what I'm sure was an uncomfortable grip, but this was the best I could get to really show what I'm talking about.

Also, to the more advanced hedgie owners, do you think you could give me an aprox age? I was told 10-12 weeks...which is around the time quilling should be taking place right?

[attachment=0:28w6kj2s]DSCF1456 (Small).jpg[/attachment:28w6kj2s]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never seen THAT on any of my male hedgies. What did the breeder tell you? Maybe you should take it to a Vet to be checked out. As far as crickets, they also come in canned form. Just look in the reptile section for lots of canned goodies for your hedgie. 

Pixie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some boys are more well endowed than others and they are quite visible. In the position he is in, it looks like he is straining the muscles down there so they are more bulged out than normal. Our Freckles had big testicles that looked like that. Sometimes they almost dragged on the floor.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

As in all of us males sometimes they tend to "extend" farther from the body and sometimes "tighten up". He is just a proud boy strutting his stuff.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL! :lol: ROFLMAO! 
That reminds me of the male RATS we used to own. 
:roll: They have some MAJOR luggage to haul around!

Pixie


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

This is what I thought they were myself, but its nice to get the confirmation. I tried to look for pictures but only saw very tiny flat tummies. 

Do we have any guess as to why he wont roll up? Could this be that hes still too young to do it?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

He won't roll up because he's got a great personality, probably been handled a lot, and is very friendly. NOT rolling up....is NOT a problem. That just means you got the perfect hedgie.  Rolling up in a ball, typically means the hedgie is stressed/scared/nervous, etc. Be thankful that he feels comfortable around you and does NOT roll up in a ball.

Pixie


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh good! Its so easy to self doubt when you're new to this. I cant help but laugh when he snuffles though. He makes the funniest face! I bought some freeze dried crickets tonight and some live meal worms. He didn't seem to notice the meal worms, but loved the crickets and promptly chomped down three of them (the tiny ones) I think hes gonna be fantastic. Now if only he would stop pooping on everything (IE: our hands and shirts) ! I think that might be nerves and hopefully will cease over the next few days. :?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Babies do A LOT of pooping. 

Many grow out of pooping on people, however some don't.


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

He is pretty tiny...I'm hoping the vet will be able to give me an approximate age for him based on his teeth. He goes in on Saturday just to make sure everything is hunky dory. Today, he spent a good 3 hours tucked under my hair as I watched TV on the couch. He was kinda smelly when I got home, so I gave him his first bath, after which he snuggled down with me on the couch. He wasn't too sure what to think about it (the bath that is). He was okay with it for the first minute or so then it was time to get out!

Are there better food bowls for us to be using? It seems that he keeps burying his ramaken under the carefresh bedding. I'll be swapping to a liner as soon as I'm out of this bedding, but in the meanwhile, he keeps burying it!

Also, I know its not advisable to give them treats (meal worms and crickets) from your hand, but is it okay to use a spoon or tweezers? I think I may have asked this in another thread, but I can't remember where.

I just cant believe how quickly hes adjusting to both of us. He was perfectly happy to nest in my hair for a bit today. Hes even been getting along with our cats. They are still a bit confused by him.

[attachment=2:1ofro5mx]hedgie2.jpg[/attachment:1ofro5mx][attachment=0:1ofro5mx]hedgie5.jpg[/attachment:1ofro5mx][attachment=1:1ofro5mx]hedgie4.jpg[/attachment:1ofro5mx]

Do you think you could give a crack the color? Hes kinda mixed...so it has me confused.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

He looks like a *CHOCOLATE (or Brown), High White-Uber, Pinto*. 
He has gorgeous markings!

As far as a food bowl, I use a flat bottom ceramic bowl. It's about 2" deep.
Look for them in the Guinea Pig/Ferret section of PetSmart or PetCo.

Pixie


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*It's a good thing that Hedgehogs DON'T throw their quills!*

[attachment=0:3fqzxcz0]Skittles444.jpg[/attachment:3fqzxcz0]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous! When giving treats, I just use my fingers and set the treat in front on him/her. It's only holding the treat in your fingers and letting him take it directly from your fingers that is a concern.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

why is it a concern to hand-feed your hedgie? are they prone to biting fingers after they realize hands= treats?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes if you feed treats with your fingers they start to associate your fingers as always having yummy food in them. Some hedgehogs are no problem, but others it very quickly leads to nipping and biting at fingers. I never ever use my fingers to feed babies. Once they're adults I sometimes do, depending on the individual and how fast they go for the treat. Those adults that lunge at the treat and grab it up fast, not a chance will I use my fingers. Others who are slow and take the treat calmly, then yes, I'll try feeding with fingers.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I hand feed all my hedgies, and have never had any problems. But, I guess each hedgie is different, and you should always approach with caution.

Pixie


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

YES! I am very happy they dont throw their quills! Q seems completely relaxed an allows my boys to sniff him. They are starting to get used to the idea of him being around, just as long as they know where he is at ALL times. 

So a High White Pinto? Thats a little more discriptive than "I dunno...lots of colors?" I'm not finding much about that particular markings. It it more of a less common colorization? 

I'm going to be sewing him a hedgie sleeping bag and a few liners. Does anyone have step by step instructions on how to do it? Or suggestions? I think I can figure it out by looking at a couple picture examples that you may have, and of course the creativity that flows around here is AMAZING!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> *It's a good thing that Hedgehogs DON'T throw their quills!*
> 
> [attachment=0:8dvug5s2]Skittles444.jpg[/attachment:8dvug5s2]


If they did, they would be sucky pets and this forum wouldn't exist.

Anyways, i say a white-belly chocolate pinto. I'm almost posotive thats the colour. 99% sure.


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

So I have a few more questions. 

We are building a C&C cage. We'll see how that goes with his tiny 245g self. When you put these together, to you add a bottom, or do you place it directly on the ground? This was really the best option for us as Im not fond of the plastic bin look, and his HUGE 12" wheel wont seem to fit into anything else. 

Liners: I have heard that you put a piece of cordory in the middle of two pieces of fleece, or you make a case for your piece of coroplast. What is the suggested liner? Just a free laying piece of fleece? 

Weight: Is there a "goal" weight we should aim for?

Food: He doesnt seem all that into certain food items. This Ive posted elsewhere...but I want to be sure I have my basis covered so I'm repeating here. Hes not into mealies all that much, and crickets he can take them or leave them. Is this just picky baby behavior? We have also tried baby food yams, and picked up some baby food chicken sticks to try. He also seems to take them or leave them. 

Sleep: He sleeps all the time!! Is this also because hes growing?? 


My husband and I made a few cute hedgie bags and my husband (go figure) ended up being able to have really great stitching technique and made a little bag to carry him in!! He LOVES it. (the hedgehog) but he still prefers his "butter house". His butter house is a little igloo type of thing we made out of a recycled butter tub. (Were into reusing what we can). 

Litter: What brands should we use? Do you have a picture of your hedgies litter box you can post here? Id love to see what you use and what it looks like/where it sits in their environment. What kind of box do you use for their litterbox?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

C&C cage: if you are using the wire grids, be sure that he can't climb up them/access them because his little self will escape! My boy at 260 (gained 10! woo!) can squeeze through the squares and climb over. I think once he gets to about 300 it'd be fine to remove whatever you use to deter him, unless he'll climb and there is no lid.

Liner: You can just cut a piece of fleece to the cage size and lay it down. You could get more fancy, but I've never done that so I won't give advice... if you are just using fleece though, it won't fray, so you don't need to hem it.

Weight: Just let him eat and he should be good. He's just a baby, and should how much to eat. If he gets chunky, you could try a lower fat food.

Food: some are just picky, some open up later...

Sleep: Baby hedgies sleep a lot! They will often sleep all day and night except for getting up and eating/water/relieving himself, and wheeling.

Litter: a recycled, dust free paper bedding/litter would be recommended for a litter box. I don't use one, so can't say much...

The bag sounds cute! I like to take Inky with me places too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You cannot use a C&C cage with a 245g hedgehog. He will be through the bars in a flash. You will need solid coroplast sides up to about 10" until he is large enough that he can't squeeze through the bars. Once he reaches about 275 he should not be able to get through but some will try and can get stuck. They can also climb and get out so it needs to be either made climb proof or have a lid.


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

We've done a little testing...and have found that our little guy...being pear shape prohibits him from getting more than his head though the squares. But then again...we have yet to see the determination of our Hedgie.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Their bodies will form a pear shape if you are pushing on them (trying to see if they will fit through the holes). But they can also stretch their bodies out (very slender) when they are determined to escape. Therefore, approach with caution.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> Their bodies will form a pear shape if you are pushing on them (trying to see if they will fit through the holes). But they can also stretch their bodies out (very slender) when they are determined to escape. Therefore, approach with caution.


Very true... hedgies in "superman pose" are rather slim... almost ferret-like.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When I built our first cage condo the hedgehogs were still in our bedroom. The condo had 9 stacked cages with drop down doors made of the cube grids. The first night the hedgehogs moved in I was concerned because of the cube doors so left a light on very low and watched for hours. They all tried in varying degrees to get through the squares. Some would poke a nose through, have their whiskers touched and that was it, they didn't try any more. Some got adventurous and would poke their head through till ears touched. That was it. Some put their whole head through past their ears and would stop when their shoulders were reached. 

Then there was Freckles. Freckles was a little guy at 270g. Freckles tried his best to get through the opening. He went to every single opening and tried. Back and forth he went from one to the next to the next, up a row, to the next etc. For hours he tried. One thing that held him back was because when he put his paws through, there was nothing on the other side except air. Had this been a C&C with a surface on the other side of the cube, he could have been out. I'm amazed he didn't get stuck but again, I think that was because there was nothing on the other side of the cube. 

With the small ones not only do you have to be concerned with them getting out at ground level, there is the worry of them climbing and then trying to go through and hanging themselves. A few years ago there was a hedgehog who hung himself from the top of the cage that had larger openings than at the side. He tried to go through and got stuck.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a thread about dangers of small hedgies and C&C cubes: I think once your hedgie grows a bit, it will be fine, but for now, make sure he can't access the squares or he might get stuck and hurt himself.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=113


----------

